# ABDL furry space adventure story



## Paintedfoxy (Jan 3, 2019)

hiya! I’m creating a Furry ABDL story following the space adventures of My bunny Kyro Starwing. If you are looking for a story then head on over! I post new chapters every 2 weeks and will post new photos every month as I hone my art skills.
I will be putting up polls for the next story arc and am open to inviting characters to make guest appearances as well!
Feedback is always appreciated as I’m definitely not perfect, please only actual criticism if you do. I do not want people to shame anyone for any kinks they may have as everyone is special and deserves to enjoy what they like.
This is a NSFW story and Everyone involved in this story is 18+ and no minors will ever be in the story Also this includes babyfurs. Everyone will be an consenting adult.
So let me know what you wanna read and head on over!

First 3 chapters are already up and 4 is about to be published!

www.furaffinity.net: Starforce: Adventures of Kyro the Padded Pilot by Paintedfoxy


----------



## AlexanderMuffin (Feb 23, 2019)

Some good detail :3 I'm liking where this is going. Keep it up!


----------

